# Gestational Diabetes Menu thread.



## sarafused

I thought it would be good to have a GD menu thread to help us with ideas for meals and snacks.

Please free free to post your eating for the day and any good recipes you have!


----------



## sarafused

B - 2 slices rye bread, thinly sliced low fat cheese, yellow pepper and decaf tea.

l - 2 slices rye bread, little light salad cream, low fat cheese x2, ham x2. Gherkins, a tomato and yellow pepper. Banana and small glass of semi skimmed milk.

D - Very small portionhomade pasta bake (onion, pepper, chicken, pasta and cheese sauce). Lettuce, cherry toms, spring onion and pepper with a tiny amount of low fat salad dressing. 1 slice rye bread and a glass of skimmed milk.

Snack - decaf tea and bowl low fat yogurt.


----------



## Sarah10

Thankyou for starting this thread! Midwife seems Pretty certain i have GD (got to have the GTT test friday to know for sure) so i'm sure this will come in handy.


----------



## Rory

I've found my levels are really low (and I am satisfied for once) after I have a dinner of...
5-6 grilled shrimp
Grilled Zucchini, Mushrooms & Tomatoes
Pasta with margarine and a bit of Parmesan cheese. 

Yum!


----------



## sarafused

Yesterday:

B - 2 small slices wholemeal bread with peanut butter, decaf tea with semi skimmed milk.

l - Big portion salad, little light salad cream, few meatballs, slice rye bread + skimmed milk. 1 Finger of a twix

D - Small portion of some mince and pasta mix, 2 small slices of oaty bread with light phili. glass skimmed milk.


----------



## Lollip0p

Thanks for starting this thread. I got told yesterday I have it, only just my levels after my fasting glucose test were 7.8
I had my appointment at the hospital, and got my testing kit, and now im off shopping later to find some foodsto buy, so this thread is a godsend, as i ahvent got a clue, what to buy to make some yummy meals for diner


----------



## sarafused

Today:

B - 1 slice toasted rye with cheese triangle, a banana and decaf tea.

l - Salad, few meatballs, light salad cream, slice of rye bread and glass skimmed milk.

s - small slice rye bread and small piece of cheese.

d - medium baked potato, tin of tuna, 2 spoons light mayo, salad, little squiggle of light salad cream and glass skimmed milk.

Will have another decaf tea laterand if I get hungry (very much doubt it) fat free yogurt.

Been drinking water and a glass coke zero today.


----------



## Caezzybe

Stuff I've had:

Breakfast:
1. Grilled bacon, grilled tomato halves and mushrooms
2. Omelette made with 2 eggs, 2 slices of lean ham and mushrooms

Lunch:
150g jacket potato, large portion of salad (lettuce, tomatoes, cucumber, radishes, spring onions, celery), 300g of low fat plain cottage cheese and 2 slices of lean ham

Evening meal:
1 Protein item (pork steak, 3 Cauldron lincolnshire veggie sausages, sirloin steak, gammon steak or chicken breast)
150g baked potato
Mixed salad or half a plate of 2 different vegetables (carrots, swede, cabbage, broccoli, cauliflower, spinach)
3 Brazil nuts (I have these for the selenium)

Between meals:
Muller Light yogurts (I have 3 per day, one in the morning, one in the afternoon and one in the evening)

Also, I've been going for a 10 minute walk after breakfast and lunch, then a 30 to 45 minute walk after the evening meal to help boost my metabolism. Oh and drinking as much water and other fluids as possible to flush out my system.


----------



## sarafused

Bumping back up to use again :thumbup:


----------



## Pixelle

Excellent! Thank you :flower:

I'll add my food diary here:

Breakfast:
- 2 slices wholemeal toast with Flora lighter than light OR
- 40g Porridge Oats with 150ml Semi-Skimmed Milk OR
- 40g Shreddies with 150ml Semi-Skimmed Milk OR
- 40g any wholewheat cereal with 150ml Semi-Skimmed Milk OR
- Wholemeal bread with 2 scrambled eggs
If that's not enough, I sometimes have a yoghurt or fruit with breakfast.


Lunch:
- Wholemeal bread sandwich with Lighter than Light Flora, Lettuce, Lean reduced fat Ham, 7 cherry tomatoes OR
- 415g Carrot and Coriander Soup OR
- 4 Nairns Oatcakes with 1 slice Lean reduced fat Ham, 1 slice low fat cheese, 7 cherry tomatoes, reduced salad cream.

All of above with either a yoghurt (Shape Zero or Weight Watchers), piece of fruit, handful of nuts or berries.

Dinner:
- Baked potato with half a can of beans, lettuce, low fat cheese, cherry tomatoes OR
- Chicken breast with pesto and lean reduced fat ham, oven chips (pat with kitchen roll to remove excess oil), reduced salt & sugar ketchup OR
- Omelette with onion, peppers, rocket, low fat cheese, cherry tomatoes, basil.
- Broccoli and low fat cheese, melted.

Dessert:
- Fruit or yoghurt.

Snacking:
- Fruit
- Nuts (Handful)
- Rice Cakes
- Snack-A-Jacks
- Yoghurt

Drinks throughout day:
- Water (at least 2 litres)
- Robinsons No Added Sugar Squash (Peach Barley or Tropical Barley)
- 7up Free (I limit this to 2 500ml bottles per week)


----------



## chocolate

Here goes - have included a few suggestions, of which I believe is low gi but I havent done much research, and am borderline gd and tend to have low levels so need to eat more and more often, I seem to tolerate carbs well at the moment, its just things like deserts and cookies as snacks instead of eating properly.

B - weetabix and skimmed milk
wholemeal toast, baked beans, mushrooms and scrambled egg, or any combination of that without the other
porridge

Snacks - hummus and cucumber/carrot sticks with cheese cubes
ryvitta with the above or light cheese spread
toasted pitta with hummus or cheese and cucmber

Lunch - chicken, mayo and salad sarnie and crisps
- egg on toast or similar to brekkie
Cucumber, tomato, cheese, chicken and dollop or salad cream all mixed up like a salad

Dinner - meat, veg. etc. just with whole-grain pasta or rice or new pot.


----------



## fairygirl

Thank you, hopefully I'll have something to share soon :)


----------



## Aus_Amy

Pixelle said:


> Excellent! Thank you :flower:
> 
> I'll add my food diary here:
> 
> Breakfast:
> - 2 slices wholemeal toast with Flora lighter than light OR
> - 40g Porridge Oats with 150ml Semi-Skimmed Milk OR
> - 40g Shreddies with 150ml Semi-Skimmed Milk OR
> - 40g any wholewheat cereal with 150ml Semi-Skimmed Milk OR
> - Wholemeal bread with 2 scrambled eggs
> If that's not enough, I sometimes have a yoghurt or fruit with breakfast.
> 
> 
> Lunch:
> - Wholemeal bread sandwich with Lighter than Light Flora, Lettuce, Lean reduced fat Ham, 7 cherry tomatoes OR
> - 415g Carrot and Coriander Soup OR
> - 4 Nairns Oatcakes with 1 slice Lean reduced fat Ham, 1 slice low fat cheese, 7 cherry tomatoes, reduced salad cream.
> 
> All of above with either a yoghurt (Shape Zero or Weight Watchers), piece of fruit, handful of nuts or berries.
> 
> Dinner:
> - Baked potato with half a can of beans, lettuce, low fat cheese, cherry tomatoes OR
> - Chicken breast with pesto and lean reduced fat ham, oven chips (pat with kitchen roll to remove excess oil), reduced salt & sugar ketchup OR
> - Omelette with onion, peppers, rocket, low fat cheese, cherry tomatoes, basil.
> - Broccoli and low fat cheese, melted.
> 
> Dessert:
> - Fruit or yoghurt.
> 
> Snacking:
> - Fruit
> - Nuts (Handful)
> - Rice Cakes
> - Snack-A-Jacks
> - Yoghurt
> 
> Drinks throughout day:
> - Water (at least 2 litres)
> - Robinsons No Added Sugar Squash (Peach Barley or Tropical Barley)
> - 7up Free (I limit this to 2 500ml bottles per week)


The baked potato for dinner sounds really yummy!! Will have to try.. 

I've just been diagnosed with GD too... 

My dinner yesterday was a homemade hamburger.. Came in at 49.8g of carbs if anyone counting.. 

Consisted of -

2 slices of wholemeal bread
1 homemade meat pattie baked not fried
lettuce
beetroot (only one)
tomato
slice cheese
onion
1/2 teaspoon of bbq sauce


----------



## sarafused

Yesterday:

B - Seed bagel with cheese spread, decaf tea with skimmed milk.

L - One wrap with tuna, sweetcorn mayo. An apple and few grapes.

D - Spaghetti bolognese, slice of seeded bread with cheese.

Snack - Seeded bread with cheese.


----------



## Aus_Amy

Hi I know this is a menu but need advice - PLEASE :wacko:

I was diagnosed with GD last week have been following the dietitian's menu plan etc, doing blood sugar levels.. But have been told that if I'm high once a day for the week I will have to go insulin dependency.. Which is something i really don't want to do! (I have PCOS as well)

I've had high readings after breakfast everyday - and I'm not even eating as much as they told me to eat as I can't eat that much of a morning (i also have hyperemesis) And morning's are the worst! 

Is anyone in similar situation?? an anyone offer advice?? I have 11 weeks to go today! :dohh:


----------



## sarafused

What are you eating for breakfast? And how high are the figures?


----------



## Pixelle

Aus_Amy said:


> Hi I know this is a menu but need advice - PLEASE :wacko:
> 
> I was diagnosed with GD last week have been following the dietitian's menu plan etc, doing blood sugar levels.. But have been told that if I'm high once a day for the week I will have to go insulin dependency.. Which is something i really don't want to do! (I have PCOS as well)
> 
> I've had high readings after breakfast everyday - and I'm not even eating as much as they told me to eat as I can't eat that much of a morning (i also have hyperemesis) And morning's are the worst!
> 
> Is anyone in similar situation?? an anyone offer advice?? I have 11 weeks to go today! :dohh:

That sounds odd to me.

My hospital don't put you on insulin unless they've tried you on tablets first.

My morning readings are always high, no matter what I eat so they've put me on tablets (Metformin) for the morning only. 
It's also very common for morning readings to spike....your body hasn't had anything for the whole time you've been sleeping, then suddenly gets fed and produces a spike....that's how it was explained to me by my dietician. She also said that in most people, it's the morning readings that need to be tackled.
Mine wasn't worried about the morning spikes so much but as it's hard to control, we agreed for me to go on tablets (again, morning only) to control it better as I wanted what's best for baby.

And anyway, it's always your choice if you go onto any medication. You shouldn't be forced or scared into it. Maybe have another chat and see if they can give you some advice/help to avoid you going on insulin? Maybe try to tablets first, in the mornings?
There are other options to try and from what you've written about your blood sugars, I wouldn't think you need to be insulin dependant if it's the morning only.

Cor, that was long! :lol:


----------



## thesmiths88

I'm on insulin injections once a day, and to be honest, they don't hurt at all. The finger pricking to test the blood is much more painful.
Not sure what your hospital policy is, but at mine the tablets are for people that are overweight already (p.s. Pixelle, I'm not suggesting you are overweight, just saying what my hospital policy is!), and as I'm not, I went onto insulin injections.


----------



## Aus_Amy

Thanks for the advice, because i have PCOS they put me on tabs when i fell pregnant.. As people with PCOS have a higher chance of getting GD.. 
I also have hyperemisis (excessive vomiting) while pregnant, and that's been putting my readings out lately.. 

My drs appointments today so will find out.. But it is only after breakfast I have the high readings.. And after I'm sick.. (Don't understand that one)


----------



## Aus_Amy

sarafused said:


> What are you eating for breakfast? And how high are the figures?

Two pieces of wholemeal toast (No Butter), with cheese - or avocado.. Or some days just dry.. Depends on how i feel.. 

My readings are above 10 - and I'm told they need to be below 7..


----------



## fairygirl

Amy: Wholemeal isn't a wonderful bread. Try granary or seeded. From what I've read some people have to limit their carbs quite a bit. I think breakfast is the hardest meal of the day! Eggs are a better thing to have.


----------



## sarafused

Id dump the bread too! Try something else instead. 

Ive been having 2 weetabix for breakfast though I know that doesnt everyone either. Its a case of trying a couple of things to see what suits you best.

Can you eat eggs? An omlette would be good if you can stomach it (and have the time)


----------



## Aus_Amy

Start Insulin tonight.. Only a little, and dr told me it may be healthier for the baby.. Thanks guys for the responses, we eat wholemeal as my husband has braces and has been told to lay off the grain bread, they come off in 3 weeks, but we are going back to grain bread.. As it's better for bub and me.. 

They are happy with what i eat for the rest of the day though.. 

And tonight is baked dinner night.. :)


----------



## Pixelle

Wholemeal bread used to be ok for me, but that's changed now! Even seeded bread is bad for me now so I'm going to cut them out.

Might also be the cheese. Unless you're using low fat? I bought Low Low and it's actually pretty nice, I thought it'd be horrible :lol:

Shredded wheat, Shreddies, Weetabix...they're usually good cereals to have.

Or maybe scrambled eggs?
Yoghurt?

Hope you get it sorted :)


----------



## fairygirl

I had shreddies with walnuts for breakfast, filled me up more so I know tomorrow I can do the same but with less shreddies. I _think_ that classes as a healthy breakfast as the walnuts will slow the digestion down?


----------



## bexyd31

Aus_Amy said:


> sarafused said:
> 
> 
> What are you eating for breakfast? And how high are the figures?
> 
> Two pieces of wholemeal toast (No Butter), with cheese - or avocado.. Or some days just dry.. Depends on how i feel..
> 
> My readings are above 10 - and I'm told they need to be below 7..Click to expand...

Hi Amy,

The dietician told me yesterday that avaocado could cause of sugars to rise after I had a high result from eating h/m chilli with avocado and tomoatoes. but to be fair, everything seems to make my readings soar at the momment!

Bexy x


----------



## SHALOM

Does anyone else find that they can eat something one day and be fine and then another day your sugar reading soars?


----------



## SHALOM

Aus_Amy said:


> sarafused said:
> 
> 
> What are you eating for breakfast? And how high are the figures?
> 
> Two pieces of wholemeal toast (No Butter), with cheese - or avocado.. Or some days just dry.. Depends on how i feel..
> 
> My readings are above 10 - and I'm told they need to be below 7..Click to expand...



I find that seeded bread is better and can even have peanut butter sometimes. My readings have been as high as 13.8. So finding it really hard to find foods which don't make sugar soar....


----------



## fedupwaiting

Bump to see if anyone has any new suggestions? Just marginally failed gtt fasting level was bang on 5.1 which is my hosps cut off. Passed two hour- level was 7. 

Am pretty bummed out and don't have appointment details for clinic yet.

Thought I would start to make changes now so it's not as much of a shock.

I already eat wholewheat pasta, wholegrain rice and seeded bread as PCOS but I'm struggling to think of snacks!!!

What are your favourites?


----------



## kdea547

Generally, I eat a carb with a little fat and protein for snacks. One carb serving is 15-20 grams of carbs, which can be a piece of whole fruit, a serving of crackers or chips, 1/2-3/4 cup of dry cereal, 1 c. of milk or yogurt, etc. I then pair those with either some nuts, cheese, or peanut butter to get the fat and protein. Raw veggies are always a good idea in place of the carb choice. A good rule of thumb is to always eat fat and protein with your carbs to help keep your blood sugar from spiking too quickly or severely.


----------

